# Video viewing is not available while driving



## jimmie (May 25, 2012)

Just recieved My new Headunit a Precision Power PVI-789NRT and i need to hook up the brake control wire to the Hand brake switch of the truck. What can i use to bypass the hand brake switch so it it will play videos all the time?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

a bypass from PAC


----------



## jimmie (May 25, 2012)

What is PAC?
i was thinking a different wire somewhere else?


----------



## jimmie (May 25, 2012)

I need to ground the Brake wire


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

simple - ground the parking brake wire from the HU


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

crispin said:


> simple - ground the parking brake wire from the HU


That doesn't work for all unit. Alpine requires the brake pedal, then parking brake, then lift brake pedal. The PAC tr7 is the only way to fake it out

Sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## jimmie (May 25, 2012)

Grounded and is now Working


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

minbari said:


> That doesn't work for all unit. Alpine requires the brake pedal, then parking brake, then lift brake pedal. The PAC tr7 is the only way to fake it out
> 
> Sent from my phone using digital farts



The OP does not have an Alpine, does he?

I could have answered with the complicated procedure in which my Pioneer Avic Z2 needed to be bypassed but that would have been completely irrelevant to the OP.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

YOU SHOULDN'T BE WATCHING ANYTHING WHILE YOU'RE DRIVING.

KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE ROAD.


----------



## jimmie (May 25, 2012)

I have a wife and kids That will Watch While i Drive.


----------



## jimmie (May 25, 2012)

Can some1 help me figure out what different accessories i would need to have this features Working. Here is a Pic With the Buttons in Question
Atsc
Tv
Navi


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Did it work when I touched the wire to ground?
It is were an 'offroad' situation without any liability.
U could use a standard relay off the remote out to show that wire ground.
But it is illegal on most states, unless u are 'offroad'


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

jimmie said:


> Can some1 help me figure out what different accessories i would need to have this features Working. Here is a Pic With the Buttons in Question
> Atsc
> Tv
> Navi


TV - requires external tv tuner
Navi - requires external Navi reciever.


Not sure what Atsc is

OP - Don't you have the manual for the HU??

You should read it or if you are missing it I would bet it would not be hard to find online.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

south east customz said:


> Did it work when I touched the wire to ground?
> It is were an 'offroad' situation without any liability.
> U could use a standard relay off the remote out to show that wire ground.
> But it is illegal on most states, unless u are 'offroad'


Drugs are bad, mmmkay.


Also I do not think the correct word is 'offroad' I believe you are looking for 'parked'


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jimmie said:


> I have a wife and kids That will Watch While i Drive.


If your wife and kids are watching, the head unit still doesn't need to display anything. The kids get headrest monitors. If your wife is sitting next to you watching it, then the whole unit should be aimed at her so you can't see it because YOU NEED TO KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE ROAD.

And stop arbitrarily capitalizing things!

_I have a wife and kids That will Watch While i Drive._

No.

_I have a wife and kids that will watch while I drive._

*Pedantic Man strikes again!!*


----------

